# Royal Caribbean Orders Largest Ship



## newda898

And not just any ship..she's huuuge! (K) 

Press Release From Aker Yards:


*Royal Caribbean orders a giant cruise vessel from Aker Yards*

*Royal Caribbean International orders a new generation cruise vessel from Aker Yards. *
_*The contract price being approximately EUR 900 million, this is the most valuable ship ever ordered in the history of commercial shipbuilding. *__The 220,000 GRT ship, a prototype developed under Project Genesis, will be delivered from Aker Yards, Finland in autumn 2009. The order means 5,800 man years of work for the yard._
_The contract includes an option for a similar vessel._

_"After developing so many generations of cruise ships together over the 35 years of our partnership with RCCL we are excited about jumping so far out in front of cruise-ship design with this highly innovative and exciting new ship" says Yrjö Julin, President responsible for Aker Yards Cruise & Ferries business area. "Working together we will create an unparalleled experience for the next generation of cruisers."_

_"It is exhilarating to take such a giant step into the future", said Royal Caribbean Chairman and CEO Richard Fain. "Project Genesis truly is a remarkable ship. Its bold design, daring innovation and technological advancements will delight our existing customers and help us draw in new ones". He also said Royal Caribbean to be fortunate to have such gifted collaborators as Aker Yards._

_Taking a huge leap of 43 per cent in size from the new record breaking "Freedom of the Seas" to be delivered for Royal Caribbean from Aker Yards in April, the new giant of the cruise market will be 360 meters long, 47 meters wide, 65 m high above waterline and accommodate 5,400 passengers. _

_The previous deliveries from Aker Yards to Royal Caribbean include eleven newbuildings, and there are three more in the present orderbook, the world's largest cruise vessels in the Freedom class, to be delivered in 2006, 2007 and 2008. _

_Consisting of 18 newbuildings, the total value of the order book of Aker Yards in Finland is some 4.3 billion euro after this contract._

Picture here: http://hugin.info/134984/R/1033012/166287.jpg


----------



## fred henderson

*Genesis*

I attach an illustration of the new ship, taken from Aker Yards web site

Fred (EEK)


----------



## Jeffers

That means she'll be over 40 feet longer than the Queen Mary 2.....and that's BIG!


----------



## R58484956

*Largest Ship*

Royal Caribbean International lines have placed an order with Aker yard in Finland for a 220.000 ton 360 m long 5400 passenger ship for entry in service late 2009 at a cost of £616 million (900 million euros)


----------



## Pat McCardle

Wonder what that monster will look like? (EEK)


----------



## R58484956

Typical slab slided monster which rises 65 metres above the water line, typical of todays cruise ships.


----------



## John_F

Thought that was ***bernauld?
John F


----------



## ruud

Pat McCardle said:


> Wonder what that monster will look like? (EEK)


Ahoy Pat,
She will look like this:


----------



## Pompeyfan

Another block of flats, all with private balcony no doubt. There seems to be fewer and fewer passenger decks on these monsters. From the Prom Deck there seems to be nothing now until the top deck, the rest being private, David


----------



## John_F

It is ***bernauld!
John F.


----------



## Pat McCardle

ruud said:


> Ahoy Pat,
> She will look like this:


Thanks........But no thanks Rudd. I think I'd rather go by container ship (Cloud)


----------



## John Rogers

I would think she would require more lifeboats than whats shown.
John


----------



## Pat McCardle

John Rogers said:


> I would think she would require more lifeboats than whats shown.
> John


She'll have plenty of life-rafts though!!


----------



## fred henderson

*Duplicate Thread*

The Royal Caribbean order generated two threads yesterday. These have been merged and are now under "Modern Cruise Ships".

Fred


----------



## Bruce Carson

With ships such as this, I can't help but wonder if, twenty years from now, there will be such a person as a ship enthuisiast.
Instead of those interested in ships there will be persons who enthuse over Las Vegas type mega hotels and cruise ships interchangeably. 
Rather than an ocean voyage with open decks and the tang of the sea, the operators realize full well that the money is to be made in the slots and other forms of indoor intertainment. If you don't get nosebleed, you may catch a glimpse of the water from your miniscule balcony.

Bruce C.


----------



## Billieboy

Not a BIG ship; but a hell of a lot of talking cargo! 

Al Rekkah (KOTC ULCC; Hitachi built), had a beam of 88M and a draught of 24M+; a 1 degree roll was one Meter draught extra! I wonder how they intend to maintain the longitudinal strength?

As for money making, it has been long established that the punters leave US$150-200 per day on board, thus the greater the number of punters the better, also, the shorter the time on board the more $$ they leave! I'm surprised that it's taken so long to get the numbers of punters up to 5000+.


----------

